# Michigan people help!!! She's selling them!



## michickenwrangler (May 1, 2010)

Though my doe is on the road to recovery from strongyles, the neighbor I was keeping her with said she wants all my goats off her property by the end of the week. 

DH says I can't keep them at home.

They need to either be given away, slaughtered or I need to find a new place to keep them.

PLEASE help!!

Clover- 4 yr old LaMancha, brown, white, black, currently lactating

Bear- 4 month old wether. Brown/black

Sable- 4 month old doeling. Gray & white, marked like a Togg


----------



## ksalvagno (May 1, 2010)

I wish you were closer.


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 1, 2010)

I would be willing to deliver them if I knew they were going to a good home. Where in Ohio are you?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 1, 2010)

I'm in North Central Ohio. About an hour southwest of Cleveland. Or I'm a good 3.5 hours southeast of Toledo. In Sullivan, OH.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 1, 2010)

Is there a reason she's only given you a week?  It's a shame she can't give you longer.  What's up with that?  :/  I hope you can find them homes.


----------



## Roll farms (May 1, 2010)

This is the same neighbor who said you couldn't take your goats to the fair and then back to her place, yes?

Trust me, your goats could just as easily have 'caught' the worms from her goats, if that's her concern.  I'm sure you know that, but sometimes people just annoy the heck out of me.

This is why it's never a good idea to accept "help" from folks when it comes to animals....when it goes bad, the animals usually 'pay'.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (May 2, 2010)

MW - i'm sending Quail from SS over to you - she is kinda close and looking for goats.


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 2, 2010)

Thank you for sympathies and everything.

There's another woman nearby (next town NW of here) that does goat shares, so after I find homes for them, I think I'll get my milk there. Also a cow share SE of here too. 

I have 2 people interested, so hopefully one will work out. Well, other looky-loos from CL have shown interest, one woman said she'd take them, but only if they had elf ears


----------



## ksalvagno (May 2, 2010)

It sounds like you should be able to find homes for them pretty quickly.

If you neighbor thinks her goats are parasite free, she is under the wrong impression. Parasites are in her ground. Her place is no different than anyone elses. I bet if you did fecals on her goats, you would find parasites. Just because her goats may have normal poo, doesn't mean they are parasite free.

Quail is actually pretty far south. She is more south than I am and much further east.


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 2, 2010)

They're on their way to their new home, a woman who makes soap and her own candles got them and wants to begin making goat milk soap. She has 3 daughters, chickens, dogs and horses, so it sounds like a good home for them.

I'm supposed to email her tonight, so I'll try and talk her into joining here


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 2, 2010)

I make goat milk soap, it's lovely stuff.

I hope she will enjoy them.  Good luck to her and you.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (May 2, 2010)

Glad to hear you were able to find them a home quickly.


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 5, 2010)

I AM SO MAD!! 

My goats are for sale on CL now!!! She's only had them 3 days?!

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/1725389260.html


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2010)

Wow, what a creep! Did she get them for free from you? What a creep!


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 5, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Wow, what a creep! Did she get them for free from you? What a creep!


Yes,because I was in that bind.

A guy from further north wanted them and said he would call back Monday after he discussed it with his wife. These people called Sunday, when I mentioned that someone else was already interested, I the Mom told the daughter (daughter is a little older than me, her mother is probably late 50s, early 60s). The daughter then said, "He probably wants the goats to sell them. I want the goats to keep them."

Now she replied to me email and said she's getting Nubians in June and doesn't need mine any more. 

What the?!?!?!

I still have Sable's papers, but I don't know what good that would do other than to hang onto them.

Would I still be considered her legal owner or is this one of those possession is 9/10 of the law things?


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 5, 2010)

Well, for pete's sake!!  I can't believe someone would be that low and money grubbing.

I don't know about the legalities, but you have sure been through the mill.  

If she does sell them, I hope they go to a good home.  

What goes round, comes round, she'll get her due one day......

DonnaBelle


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 5, 2010)

Oh no! I just had a thought.

What if she tries to join this forum?!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 5, 2010)

Wow, what a shame she is selling them.  I hate people like that.  It's one thing if you want to flip a car to make money, but it's skeezy to do that to animals.  Can you ask her for them back?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2010)

I would think technically you would still be the owner since you never transferred the papers and they were given to them for free.

It is too bad that there isn't some way to get them back. I would be telling them that I expected them to keep them and to bring them back.


----------



## currycomb (May 5, 2010)

i would drive over, tell her you thought she wanted to keep them, not resell, and tell her you want them back, see what she says then.


----------



## mossyStone (May 5, 2010)

I really Dislike like people who do this......  All she wanted was to make a buck on free goats, what a lowlife!!!! 
I would give her an ear full thats for sure! 

Mossy Stone Farm

Nubians ,Pygora's, Red Bourbon Trukeys and Ducks


----------



## Roll farms (May 5, 2010)

I might post an add on CL that said, "I GAVE this woman those goats, she promised them a forever home, but she's a money-grubbing heifer."

But....I'm a meanie head.

Karma hopefully will bite her on the hiney.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (May 6, 2010)

How AWEFUL!!!!!


----------



## chandasue (May 6, 2010)

I'd be SO PO'd!!! I definitely wouldn't give her the paperwork.


----------



## PattySh (May 6, 2010)

I gave away a couple of ponies last year. I figured with the economy they wouldn't sell. I got a contract on both with a no sale clause or I regain ownership. I turned away several obviously bad homes but looks like the lady you dealt with is a smooth operator and possibly has done this before. What a lowlife that woman is. I've heard alot of people use craigslist and freecycle and ebay items etc for income. So sorry about what you are going thru.


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 6, 2010)

It's just ssoo frustrating 

With Clover having worms, my neighbor wanting them all out of her barn, DH not wanting them at our place, having to find them a home quickly, I turned down 2 known goat dealers because I KNEW that THEY wanted to make a quick buck on show quality goats (the kids are sired by one of Lost Nation's bucks and the dam is a half-sister to Heavebly Homestead's WIldfire, a several time state grand champ)

This has been one long, horrible week that isn't even over yet ...


----------



## freemotion (May 6, 2010)

You could post an ad on CL that is titled:  "re: Registered LaMancha Goats for sale" (word it exactly as Evil Woman's title, can't remember it right now.)  Explain the situation, stating facts and not making judgements of her (libel.)  Say you gave the goats to a good home and three days later you saw this ad, and that although they are purebred, you hold the papers and will not be giving them up until the situation is resolved to your satisfaction.  (Or until you consult with legal counsel....that should get her attention right quick!)

Or....we could all go in and flag her ad!!!  Oooo, like that!

eta:


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 6, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> It's just ssoo frustrating
> 
> With Clover having worms, my neighbor wanting them all out of her barn, DH not wanting them at our place, having to find them a home quickly, I turned down 2 known goat dealers because I KNEW that THEY wanted to make a quick buck on show quality goats (the kids are sired by one of Lost Nation's bucks and the dam is a half-sister to Heavebly Homestead's WIldfire, a several time state grand champ)
> 
> This has been one long, horrible week that isn't even over yet ...


Well, this is just me, but I'd tell DH to suck it up.  Go over to her place and demand them back.  Bring them home and SELL them to someone who wants to keep them.


----------



## chandasue (May 6, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Or....we could all go in and flag her ad!!!  Oooo, like that!


Done. 

Edit: Or we could all "answer" her ad telling her what a horrible person she is for this...


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 6, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> michickenwrangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that wouldn't work. I can only work on one thing at a time with him and he's just starting to watch Desperate Housewives so I think he needs a break from "training" awhile

At least I can maintain a sense of humor ... I suppose that's always a plus


----------



## PattySh (May 7, 2010)

My husband never knows what he'll find in my barn. This last fall it was a new herd of goats. This spring 2 calves instead of 1. Turkeys and a couple of chickens from a chicken swap. The list goes on lol. He always knows tho it will probably involve him in a new building project .


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (May 7, 2010)

funny, that ad seems to have disappeared from CL.  



Yeah, i'd tell the husband to suck it up for a few weeks until I got them SOLD.  Give him a pass on Desperate Housewives.


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 7, 2010)

She reposted today. I check CL every few days and noticed that she had bumped it up today. I can't go on there now w/o feeling physically ill.

Also, I moved in with my husband. It was his parents' house and property before ours, so I don't have the leeway that other women may have in regards to bringing animals home.

Honestly, I've found that I have more free time now that I'm not feeding, milking, filtering, santizing, maintaining buttermilk starters. Maybe down the road I can talk him into a pet goat.

I think the neighbor feels bad, she gave me a free gallon of goat milk yesterday. I let DD go out and play with the goats for a bit, but again, I can't go around them yet w/o feeling nauseous.


----------

